# Holster question for M&P 9c



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

I am a bit too gravimetrically endowed to wear an IWB holster. 

So, which brand of external waist band holster do you think would be best for me? Not interested in ankle holster.

I've got the S&W M&P 9c


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

I bought the Blackhawk Serpa Paddle holster, not for concealment but carrying it to the range.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I use a leather pancake for CC, it works for the 9C, 40 and 45


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I had a Don Hume First Agent for my XD9SC that was a great OWB/CC holster. Simple, and a great fit, and under $30. I assume they make it for the M&P

Jeff


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Take a look at Don Hume holsters. Their 721 OT is what I would probably buy. I have a Desanti which I don't care for. My preference is the Galco Summer Comfort IWB worn daily.

http://www.donhume.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65_5&products_id=44


----------

